# Will Sudwala Lodge take back a week?



## Art4th (Sep 8, 2012)

I no longer need my week. Has anyone ever done this at Sudwala?


----------



## Gophesjo (Sep 9, 2012)

I asked Sudwala and they said no.  I subsequently connected with Arrowwood SA and they took it.


----------



## zzcn69 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Just gave a week back to Sudwala*

I mentioned that I wanted to give my week back when I emailed to pay my MF. To my surprise, they agreed and I just mailed all the paperwork in last week. I can check my emails if you want me to and send it directly to you.


----------



## leonore (Nov 11, 2012)

*I also want to give back my timeshare week at sudwala*

thanks for posting your success at giving your week back to sudwala.  Mine is one bedroom week 03,  and I have no idea how to get rid of it without paying fees.  Can you pm me?  Thanks.


----------



## ArthurN (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone have updated contact info for Niky @ Sudwalla.  Just got e-mail bounce back for the following addresses:

Levies@Royalhservices.com
Niky@Royalhservices.com


----------



## ArthurN (Nov 23, 2012)

Found the updated contact information in the following thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177783

Sad to see that Niky has left.  She always provided prompt and complete service.  Will be interesting to see how this new management company performs.


----------

